
YouTube updates its policies after LGBTQ videos were blocked in Restricted Mode - DanBC
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/19/youtube-updates-its-policies-after-lgbtq-videos-were-blocked-in-restricted-mode/?ncid=mobilerecirc_featured
======
DanBC
I use restricted mode a lot.

It's fucking hopeless.

What YouTube really needs is something for parents with reasonably well
defined policies and reasonably good enforcement. This mode should not include
alcohol or gambling advertising, and should not include too much swearing. (No
"fuck" and no "cunt", for example.) Or granular controls.

(YouTube Kids, which is sometimes offered as a solution, is mobile only.)

